# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #21732 anman2

## anman

Υπάρχουν δύο ελεύθερα λινκ στον κόμβο, που αναζητούν ταίρι.......

----------


## senius

> Υπάρχουν δύο ελεύθερα λινκ στον κόμβο, που αναζητούν ταίρι.......


Κόμβος anman2 (#21732) Περιοχή Λούτσα, Άρτεμις
Υπάρχουν 2 if ελεύθερα στον κόμβο, που ψάχνουν για ταίρι.

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21732
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=21732

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Το AWMN με αγώνες φίλων, επεκτείνεται κι εδώ στα ανατολικά προάστια, και όχι μόνο !!!

Ο κομβος anman2 (#21732) πλέον ρουταρει με 2 ενεργούς κόμβους:

sweet2 (#11245) Λούτσα bb link σε Α
sv1mnf-kar (#21307) Μαρμάρι Βουνό, bb link σε Ν




> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.72.94.250 ----> sv1mnf-kar (#21307) Marmari bouno
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.72.94.250 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
> 4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms rspro7.dait.awmn [10.46.79.7]
> 5 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-dait.sweet2.awmn [10.46.79.226]
> 6 2 ms 2 ms 5 ms gw-sweet2.anman2.awmn [10.67.50.246]
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους senius, sweet, sv1cim, anman2 & sv1mnf

Ανδρέα και Θοδωρή, επιφυλάσσομαι κέρασμα. !!!

----------


## anman

Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα για την επιμονή σου στο στόχο. Παραμένει άλλο ένα if για πάντρεμα, όπως επίσης και έξτρα εξοπλισμός για περαιτέρω επέκταση...

----------

